# The Drifter



## Fidchell (May 25, 2013)

Hello, everyone. I'm a tad nervous doing this, as I'm not sure how well it's taken when someone pimps out their own art on the forums, but I would just like to spread some word about a comic that I'm working on at the moment and updating weekly.







The Drifter is a noir-ish action/drama that takes place in the midst of a small Floridian town resided by a pair of ruthless gangs. A lone biker, David, stumbles across the town and stops for a short break until he winds up in the middle of the gangs' activities.

The only places I have this comic posted is on my FA and DA account, as I do not know any other place where I can submit these pages and receive feedback, but if there are any suggestions, I would really appreciate it.

First page begins here. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9486082 It has started in October last year, so the art improves a bit as it goes on. Thank you for reading, and please consider a watch if you enjoyed what you read!


----------

